# a new baby on board



## r_jeal (Sep 5, 2003)

My husband and I have a 32'' stell boat (a Tahitiana - if anyone knows that hull) and are expecting our first baby in March next year. We''re really excited about the prospect of having it on board with us, but could really do with some advice about sleeping arrangements. I really like the idea of a hammock for the baby, perhaps slung inside a travel cot or something like that, so that it''s not just suspended over lots of corners / table edges / a drop to the floor. Does anyone have any advice on this subject? I saw the earlier e-mail on hammocks and babies, but I could really do with some more info. about how exactly other people have rigged up these sleeping arrangements! Thanks


----------

